# Frizzy, Poofy, Ugly Forelock!!



## KDW (May 31, 2011)

Awww...it's cute! I'd leave it be and let it grow out.
P.S. try looking at my mare in the album labeled, Ms. Goody Two Shoes...when I bought her her mane was roached completely off....now look at it.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Could you condition it with a product especially made to remove frizzies, then braid it and leave the braid in?


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh my....lol, definitely not what I expected to see I wonder if something happened to it to make it that way? Her tail and mane don't seem like that at all. Hmm, personally I would condition the crap out of it,lol


----------



## Fizzy (Aug 30, 2011)

Jacksmama said:


> Oh my....lol, definitely not what I expected to see I wonder if something happened to it to make it that way? Her tail and mane don't seem like that at all. Hmm, personally I would condition the crap out of it,lol




No, you're right. She has a beautiful tail her mane was pretty dried out but I cut it, it's starting to grow out normal. I've conditioned, and conditioned, and conditioned her forelock. I've had product on it and did the braids....nothin.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl (Jun 23, 2011)

She's cute! I agree with the other posters -- conditioner is your answer. I like Best Shot Ultra Plenish, so easy to rinse out and removes dead hair from the body, too. Then I'd follow with the Ultra Vitalizing Mist for combing it, and band it while still wet (after using the Mist to comb it out) at the base and then the tip, but no braids so it doesn't get wavier. The products will nourish it to grow in a healthy way, and the banding will train it. Good Luck!


----------



## Fizzy (Aug 30, 2011)

I started moisturizing her forelock with coconut oil today, a friend that is a hairdresser told me it does wonders for people that have dry, damaged hair so why wouldn't it work on a horse! She suggested leaving it in and braiding it. If that doesn't work I'm just going to roach it and let it grow out I think...


----------



## Fizzy (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh and thank you to everybody that says she's cute  she's my doll baby and she is a therapy horse.


----------



## QH Gunner (Aug 16, 2011)

Don't use shampoo on it, just wet it- go to a pharmacy, get hair placenta (ethnic section) coconut oil, & bio-silk. 
After you rinse it/get it wet put the hair placenta on it (or even mix eggs, cooking oil, & mayonnaise) let it sit for like an hour. Rinse it out. Put the coconut oil & bio-silk in it. Braid (not too tight cuz that causes hair to break) & leave it in for a week.
Take it out- rinse, do it over. After two week (& doing it twice) you should see marked improvement.

Its deffinetly cute tho, by the way. I giggled. She can be my therapy horse when I'm angry haha! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Maybe put a barrette in it or something


----------



## Fizzy (Aug 30, 2011)

QH Gunner said:


> Don't use shampoo on it, just wet it- go to a pharmacy, get hair placenta (ethnic section) coconut oil, & bio-silk.
> After you rinse it/get it wet put the hair placenta on it (or even mix eggs, cooking oil, & mayonnaise) let it sit for like an hour. Rinse it out. Put the coconut oil & bio-silk in it. Braid (not too tight cuz that causes hair to break) & leave it in for a week.
> Take it out- rinse, do it over. After two week (& doing it twice) you should see marked improvement.
> 
> ...



I will definitely try that remedy, thank you!! LOL, she's an actual therapy horse btw for children with disabilities and the elderly.... she's my therapy horse too though! We go on walks if I'm not in a good mood!!


----------



## Fizzy (Aug 30, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Maybe put a barrette in it or something


Haha, or a big ol' bow!! PS, that foal in your avatar is A-DORABLE!!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, I was thinking also of products for ethnically fuzzy hair. I know my niece has had some success with it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness... so adorable!!!! She's like a little African afro baby!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Fizzy said:


> Haha, or a big ol' bow!! PS, that foal in your avatar is A-DORABLE!!


 I told my friend who raises minis, call me when you have a newborn foal, I wanna hold it! She called, & I got to hold a new baby horse in my arms. One more check off on my bucket list:wink:


----------



## Nell (Sep 17, 2010)

Her forelock looks cute...It suits her...And with mini horses, having manes and forelocks like that is normal. She looks fine. If it was me, I would just leave it...

Nell


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Straightening it maybe? With a flat iron?  lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

